
Easel JS Simplifies Working with Canvas in HTML5 - spoon16
http://gskinner.com/blog/archives/2010/12/easel-js-simplifies-working-with-canvas-in-html5.html
======
DanielRibeiro
Nice new addition to this already great list:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2109823>

